# What I wouldnt give....



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

...... to smell her coat again..hold her close and take in that deep breath to keep that part of her always in me..but this time it not being because this was with her final breath.
When does the heart heal? Two years have flown by so fast and sometimes I am sure I see her move quickly through the kitchen. Its not Chester, hes in the other room, ..and hes much much bigger than my girl ever was.
Today is also the birthday of someone very special, he was my best friend, my mentor, my laughter drug. He named Cracker but only lived until she was three when he died far too young after being so ill. I thought we were going to lose her on the anniversary of his death but she suddenly rallied. How ironic we then had to say goodbye on his birthday. So today is indeed a very special day and I hope my two best friends are together, walking, running, playing and watching over Chester and I and our family.
Run free Cracker. Thank you for being my comfort and friend through so much in my life...you were one very special girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you today, hoping you find comfort with warm memories of Cracker and your friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Cracker who is obviously a much loved member of your family.

Our thoughts are with you Elly, time carries on for us but I don;t think it lessens the pain that we feel

"They say that time heals,
but that is only partly true,
For if time truly healed
We would forget,
and that we will never do"

Sleep softly Cracker


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't think the pain ever goes away. We just find a way to live WITH the pain. Sure there are those many times we think of them and smile or even chuckle. But the pain still remains.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

We just hit the two year mark of helping our Duke over the bridge the 11th. Such a flood of emotions, memories, guilt, all of everything ever felt I went through that day.

Thinking of you today.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you my lovelies. A tough day on top of being quite ill. Your posts mean a lot. Duke's Momma, my heart goes out to you...you know I know how you feel x


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thoughts are with you and your family on this difficult anniversary day. They will always have a major space in your heart!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I almost made it through a minute of your tribute...but, couldn't do it. Too close the day that we lost Savanah, (03/06/2008). I agree that the pain never goes away, but now I can think of Savanah without tears most of the time. _Except_ the days leading up to the day that she left us. For some reason, it's been getting worse every year. 

The part of your tribute that I got through was beautiful...I could feel just how much Cracker was loved. My thoughts are with you on this very emotional day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sooo know how you feel. <<hugs>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

When we lose someone who was very important to us, we never recover completely from that loss. Time we spent together turns into memories and bring sadness back on anniversary dates. We are lucky we had them, but sad we lost them, craving for one more hug and a gentle touch. And knowing we will never have it again tears our hearts apart. I hope they are running free, happy and healthy again, waiting for us to join them one day.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

kwhit said:


> Well, I almost made it through a minute of your tribute...but, couldn't do it. Too close the day that we lost Savanah, (03/06/2008). I agree that the pain never goes away, but now I can think of Savanah without tears most of the time. _Except_ the days leading up to the day that she left us. For some reason, it's been getting worse every year.
> 
> The part of your tribute that I got through was beautiful...I could feel just how much Cracker was loved. My thoughts are with you on this very emotional day.


Thank you. I am so sorry about Savanah. You are so right, the pain doesnt go and yes, like you, in fact this year felt worse than last  
Today the sun is out and its a very mild and beautiful day for February and I am thinking of the walks we used to have and all her funny ways, today doesnt feel as bleak, just a little teary, but definately not as dark.

Thinking of you too in the days leading up to Savanahs anniversary and sending you care, love and hope for strength. x


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of you, Cracker, and your friend. I loved your video, what a sweetie she was. Today is our 3 month anniversary losing our Buddy. My heart aches for us all. Peace to you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Your video is such a lovely tribute to your special girl Cracker, she was so beautiful and so loved!

We lost our girl Daisy aged 3 6weeks ago now and it doesn't get any easier at all. We miss her so much still so know exactly how much you're missing Cracker.


----------

